# Seksualiteit > Soa's >  Seksueel overdraagbare aandoeningen - Artikel

## Sylvia93

Vaak weten mensen de gevolgen van onveilige seks niet. Ik vind het belangrijk dat je de gevolgen hiervan weet. Waarom zou je het zover laten komen als je het voorkomen kan?

*Wat is een soa?*
Een soa is een geslachtsziekte die je kunt oplopen als je onveilig vrijt. Onveilig vrijen, betekent zonder condoom seks hebben, anale seks zonder condoom of orale seks zonder condoom.

*Overdragen*
Een soa kan overgedragen word overgedragen door vaginaal vocht en sperma bij contact tussen de slijmvliezen. Deze slijmvliezen zitten in de penis, in de vagina, in de mond en in de anus.

Je kunt ook een soa oplopen als je een tatoe of een piercing laat zetten. Maar ook als je drugs gebruikt en de naald van een besmet iemand gebruikt.
*
De behandeling*
Als je een soa hebt moet je er gelijk voor behandeld worden wil je er vanaf komen. Je kunt er beter op tijd bij zijn. Hoe langer je wacht met je laten behandelen hoe langer het duurt voordat je eraf bent. Zo kan je van chlamydia onvruchtbaar worden als je er niet op tijd bij bent en syfilis kan schade aanrichten aan je organen. Omdat een soa besmettelijk is, is het belangrijk dat je je ervoor laat behandelen.
*
Wanneer vrij je veilig?*
Je bent veilig bezig als je een condoom gebruikt bij geslachtsgemeenschap, knuffelt, zoent, streelt, iemand anders bevredigt of als je jezelf bevredigd.

*Klachten over het algemeen:*

* -Afscheiding/ pus uit vagina/ penis. Deze afscheiding kan waterig, melkachtig, gelig of groen zijn en anders ruiken.
* Zweertjes, wratjes of blaasjes op de penis of op de vagina, de anus of rond de mond.
* Gezwollen klieren in de liezen.
* Jeuk in het schaamhaar, aan de eikel, aan de schaamlippen of aan de eikel.
* Pijn in een of beide ballen, in de onderbuik, bij het vrijen of bij het plassen.


Je hebt niet altijd door dat je een soa hebt.

*De acht meest voorkomende soa`s:*

* Chlamydia
* Genitale wratten
* Herpes genitalis
* Gonorroe
* Hepatitis B
* Trichomonas
* Syfilis
* HIV

*Chlamydia*  
Dit is een veel voorkomende soa die vooral veel voor komt bij jonge mensen. Hij wordt veroorzaakt door een bacterie. Deze bacterie nestelt zich in de slijmvliezen van de geslachtsdelen. Hierdoor heb je kans op een ontsteking van de urinebuis, van de anus of van de baarmoedermond. Deze soa kan overgedragen worden door onveilige seks of door orale seks zonder condoom. Omdat mensen er vaak geen klachten door hebben word het vaak zonder het te weten overgebracht. Deze soa is te behandelen met antibiotica (als je er op tijd bij bent). Dan word je aangeraden een week geen seks te hebben nadat je begonnen bent met de antibiotica. Anders is er kans op herbesmetting. Het is belangrijk dat je er op tijd bij bent omdat het anders schade kan veroorzaken aan je organen.

*Genitale wratten*  
Dit word veroorzaakt door het papilloma virus. Ze zitten meestal op en rond geslachtsdelen, bilspleet, of in de mond. Dit is een veel voorkomende soa.

Deze soa kan overgedragen worden door onveilige seks of door orale seks zonder condoom.
Je kunt je beter wel laten behandelen maar dit is niet noodzakelijk. Je kunt ze zelf behandelen maar de arts kan het ook voor je doen. Als je het zelf doet moet je er een paar keer per week een zalfje op smeren. Als de arts het doet kan hij de wratjes bevriezen, wegschroeien of wegsnijden. Het wegsnijden gebeurd alleen als het er heel veel zijn. Dit gebeurd onder verdoving.

*Herpes genitalis* 
Als je alleen herpes hebt heb je alleen een koortslip. Herpes genitalis word veroorzaakt door een virus die ervoor zorgt dat je rode plekjes met vocht gevulde blaasjes krijgt. Deze blaasjes worden op een gegeven moment kleine wondjes die langzaam indrogen. De kans dat dit over gaat is heel klein. Ze zitten vaak op de geslachtsdelen. Deze soa kan overgedragen worden door onveilige seks of door orale seks zonder condoom.
Er bestaat op het moment geen middeltje dat het virus doet verdwijnen. Daarom kan het steeds weer terug komen. Er zijn wel medicijnen die het minder erg maken.

*Gongorroe* 
Gongorroe wordt veroorzaakt door een bacterie. Hij leeft op en in de slijmvliezen van de vagina, penis, anus, keel en ogen. Bij een besmetting in de anus zijn er meestal geen klachten. Soms is er wat slijm, pusachtige afscheiding of bloed bij de ontlasting. Deze soa kan overgedragen worden door onveilige seks of door orale seks zonder condoom.
Je kunt er injecties voor krijgen maar ook pillen. Het wordt in een keer behandeld. Tijdens deze behandeling is het beter om geen seks te hebben.

*Hepatitis B* 
Het word veroorzaakt door een heel besmettelijk virus. Dit virus gaat de levercellen binnen en zorgt daar voor ontstekingen.
Deze soa kun je oplopen door onveilig seksueel contact, bloed op bloed contact of bij besmetting tijdens de geboorte. Deze soa moet vanzelf overgaan en er zijn nog geen geneesmiddelen. Voordat het over is kan heel lang duren.

*Trichomonas* 
Dit is een soa die niet echt ernstig is. Je kunt dit hebben zonder klachten.Dit kun je oplopen door onveilige seks.
De behandeling bestaat uit antibiotica. Op de dag van de behandeling kun je beter geen alcohol drinken en het is beter dat je tijdens de behandeling geen seks hebt tenzij je een condoom gebruikt.

*Syfilis* 
Deze soa word veroorzaakt door een bacterie. Het is een hardnekkige soa die als je er op tijd bij bent goed te genezen is. De bacterie nestelt zich in de vagina, de penis of de anus. Je kunt het oplopen door onveilige seks.
Dit kunnen ze behandelen met een paar penicilline injecties. Nadat je je eerste injectie hebt gehad kun je een beetje grieperig worden doordat de bacteriën dood gaan. Tijdens deze behandeling kun je beter geen seks hebben.

*HIV* 
HIV is een afkorting voor Humaan Immunodeficiëntie Virus. Dit virus veroorzaakt aids. Als iemand dit virus heeft begint het zijn afweersysteem af te breken. Je kunt het oplopen door onveilige seks, andermans naalden gebruiken van mensen die besmet zijn, bij de zwangerschap doorgegeven of door besmet bloed toegediend krijgen via een infuus. Er is nu op dit moment geen medicijn tegen HIV. Wel zijn er HIV- remmers. Die vertragen het afbreken van het afweersysteem alleen maar. Er zou een vaccin kunnen zijn wat niet duur is, goedwerkend en effectief is. Het bestaat nu nog niet. Het nadeel is alleen dat het er pas over 10 jaar misschien zou kunnen zijn. 

_Bron: www.mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl_

----------


## Sylvia93

*Top 10 soa's / geslachtsziekten in Nederland
*
Het Rijksinstituut voor Volksgezondheid en Milieu (RIVM) heeft alle cijfers van de geslachtsziektenpoli's in de 4 grote steden en 9 andere peilstations in Nederland, op een rij gezet. Hier komt de volgende SOA Top 10 uit naar voren:

1 Chlamydia
2 Plasbuisontsteking bij de man
3 Genitale wratten
4 Candida (schimmelinfectie)
5 Gonorroe (druiper)
6 Bacteriële vaginose (gardnerella)
7 Herpes genitalis
8 Syfilis (lues)
9 Hepatitis B (geelzucht)
10 Trichomonas

----------

